
Tying iPad video time to khan academy progress? - utefan001
Any suggestions how to tie iPad entertainment time to Khan academy progress? Does anything like this already exist?
======
aurizon
You would have to work with khan, who would host the online game and as people
fulfilled study milestones they would get a period of game access. This game
could be on the same iPad that the pupil studied on. Probably minimum game
times of 20-30 minutes of play for whatever milestone the pupil reached. Each
course would need a game that suited the academic level of the pupil. I
suspect game companies would be eager to fill this need, as long as some sort
of monetization method could be setup? I know Khan Academy = free, but are
there games fueled by advertising that would fit?

The idea of paying pupils to study is a very valid and worthwhile method of
motivation of pupils. Toss out the judeo-christian crap that overlies our
minds and we can see that rewards motivate people. Who works for free? Study
is work - pay them

~~~
utefan001
To clarify, I want the iPad to only allow the khan app until a certain amount
of progress has been made. No YouTube until you earn x khan academy points

